# What makes an S type and S type?



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

Howdy all!

Until now I've mainly avoided the SP/SJ forums, so I wanted to come ask questions and learn.

I know these questions have been asked before, but was hoping you could humor me.

1. What makes a Sensor unique?
2. What do you like about Sensing over intuition?
3. Are you given to random sporadic fits of playfulness?


----------



## Nihom (Aug 13, 2014)

@timeless

Please delete this post, the type in my header field is driving me, and probably everyone else here, nutty.

Thanks!


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Nihom said:


> 1. What makes a Sensor unique?
> 2. What do you like about Sensing over intuition?
> 3. Are you given to random sporadic fits of playfulness?


1. I don't think a sensor is unique. It sounds weird to describe half the sixteen types as being unique, idk. There are so many types of people. SPs, who use Se, are present oriented and they see things as they are. SJs, who use Si, rely on past experience and they trust the concrete over the abstract (from #32 http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/311026-what-function-4.html#post9920442). And I think different MBTI types would have different attitude toward intuition. For example, types with tertiary N vs. types with inferior N.

2. I don't think it's a matter of "liking." It's how we are made. I would say I love the sensory input my five senses provides me rather than the Se function, but it is made possible by Se, the ability to see things as they are and not adding things to the objective physical world. In this way I can appreciate a lot of things and its beauty and pleasure. So yeah I also love Se itself. I love my Ni, too.

3. Sometimes, it depends.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

1. Same thing that makes anyone unique, the person's individuality.

2. It deals with reality.

3. Yes.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Nihom said:


> 2. What do you like about Sensing over intuition?


We shall ignore the typo in the subject... it's not so bad as you think....

I'm going to answer your second question only. what do I like about sensing over intuition? Well, I like that it is a solid anchor on which to hang my intuitions or abstractions. I think that were I forced to go the other direction--from the concrete to the abstract, without going back, I would eventually be driven mad.


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Nothing really? Sensors are a majority of the population?!?!


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

My individuality has nothing to do with being a sensor.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

The ability to don't give a shit what happened before and what is going to happen next.


----------

